# Thread sizing



## Shrek (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,

Is there a kind soul who just happens to know the thread sizing or where i can find them, for Schmidt nib sections and also the all in one sections kfh 450 and kfh 300 please ?
I have asked Schimdt but they not exactly rushing back to me with answer.
I am hoping they are the exact same as the bock and heritance ones which i am about to order.

Thank you

Pete


----------



## mredburn (Apr 6, 2013)

I actually had to go to Indy~Pen~ Dance's web site for the answer.  The Schmidt front sections are listed at 6.4 x.5 although a 6.5 x.5 works better.  That matches the Heritance 5mm nib/feed but not the 6mm. That is 8.4 x.75
Bock is different for both the 5 and 6 mm sections.
http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/schmidt-gold-plated-nib-feed.html


----------



## Shrek (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks Mike,

appreciated

Pete


----------



## anthonyd (Apr 6, 2013)

*Schmidt schematics*

Hi Pete,

I found these very helpful.

Tony


----------



## Shrek (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Tony,
wow thank you for this.
Can i check my interpretation though ot looks like the bigger thread is 10.2 x 0.5mm but on drawing 2 i think it reads the lower thread as 10.0.5mm ?
The 3rd drawing shows the lower thread as 7.5 x 0.75mm would i be correct in assuming that this is the lower thread for the smaller kfh 300 ?
Again thank you for this you have been far more helpful than schimidt have been.

Regards

Pete


----------



## anthonyd (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Pete,

Sorry I did not get back to you sooner but it seems like the only time I have to visit the site is late at night. You are correct in that the section threads are 10 x 0.5 and the threads after the ink window are 10.2 x 0.5. The piece you make to cover the section is really thin and is merely decorative as this is a one piece unit. The first two drawings I posted are for the 300 unit. The two units are identical. The only difference being that the 450 unit has a larger 8 point something nib. The threading is identical for both nib sizes at 6.5 x 0.5 but the kfh 300 units 7.7 mm nib has a smaller housing. When I unscrew the nib housing from the kfh 300 it looks like Schmidt just surrounded the smaller nib housing with a brass jacket to match the larger housing of the kfh 450's nib housing. The third drawing has nothing to do with the piston fillers but is for the threaded K6 Schmidt converters. I just threw it in for future reference. 

Tony


----------



## Shrek (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Tony,
much appreciated.
I have managed to order both the dies, well i have to approve the price sometime today for the 10.2mm as its special order and about £120, huge money as the others were cheap. I see Schmidt do a big range aof nib units and also lots more nibs. Do you know how to get the nib out of these units ? I know how to unscrew the housing but can't get it to unscrew and don't want to break it. I can't get an answer from Schmidt.
I hope you can otherwise its a new new unit for different sizes of nib.
Again thanks fior the drawings they are a great help.

Regards

Pete


----------



## anthonyd (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Pete,

I could not get back to you sooner because my laptop was stolen. As for the nibs, you can unscrew the the housing and the nib as a unit from the piston body but the nib is glued into the housing. It can't be removed from the housing like a Bock nib can. To save money I tap a Sierra tube with a 10 x 0.5 tap and then I use the newly threaded tube as a die to carefully rethread the 10.2 x 0.5 thread on the piston unit. You can glue the entire tube into a pen body or cut the threaded portion off of the tube and glue it into the pen body. I am still experimenting to see what diameter drill I can use to allow the piston unit to fit into the body and still have enough thread to create a viable all plastic joint for the 10 x 0.5 thread I created with the Sierra tube.

Tony


----------



## anthonyd (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry,

Double post.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Tony,

thanks for that no wonder Schmidt never replied when i aksed them that ?

Regards

Pete


----------

